# Extended hunt, one tag filled!!!!



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So I've been trying to get my old man onto a critter to shoot with his bow. Animals finally started coming into my "honey hole". I went up last night to try to shoot an elk. I went into my spot at about 1:00 pm and sat until about 7:00. Didn't even see a critter at all. My dad called me at about 5:00 and told me that he had made it up and would be coming in to where I was sitting. I had seen deer on the trail that he would be taking and was hoping that he would spot them and get a shot. There had been four decent bucks in the area and knew it was just a matter of time before I or my dad would fill a deer tag. Well, my dad finally came into where I was sitting and I was happy to see him. I met him not far from where I was sitting and asked if he had seen any animals. He stated that he hadn't seen anything and I could tell he was a little bummed. We started the hike back to the truck since it would soon be dark. The whole way back my dad and I were talking and shooting the bull, not really thinking we would see anything. Just at legal shooting light and about 50 yrds from the truck my dad stopped on the trail and peered out into the bushes. I asked what he was looking at and after a short while said "nothing". He started walking toward the truck and I looked to see what my dad was looking at. As I looked I saw a decent little 4x4 buck looking right at us. I told my dad that there was a deer there and told him to hold still and not to move. I thought the deer was going to take off. I ranged the buck and found him to be 52 yrds. The buck was broad side and provided a great shot. I knocked an arrow and let one fly.

Instantly I heard the "thunk" like I had just punch the chest cavity. The "thunk" was a definate hit sound and I knew my arrow had found it's mark. I nudged my dad and gave him the "how about that luck" kind of look. The arrow looked to be a perfect shot.

We waited about 15 min before going and looking to see if there was blood where he was standing. It was getting dark quick and knew we had little time to find the buck. We found were he was standing but didn't find an arrow or blood. We continued to search around the area and about 50 yrds from where the buck was hit I bumped him. It seemed as if he was not feeling well and bedded down. He jumped up real quick and took of like a bolt. It was too dark by this point and I could hear him run. It didn't sound natural. We could hear the buck running off into the bushes then stop. I found a puddle of blood where he was beded. We decided to back out and come back in the morning.

After a sleepless night, morning finally came. I picked up my dad and we headed to my "hole". I went straight to were he was bedded the previous night and started searching. There was very very minimal blood so my dad, myself, and my brother-in-law started walking the grid. I decided to walk toward the bushes I had last heard the buck in. Not five minutes after walking toward the bushes....I found the buck. He was piled up and looked as if he was running and then collapsed over dead. My arrow was sticking through the other side with about 6in of fletching still in his side. While cleaning him out I discovered that the arrow took off the aorta right at the top of the heart. I couldn't have asked for a better shot. I was totally surprised that he lasted as long as he had.

I've never killed anything while hunting with my dad and was so glad that he was there from start to finish. Not the biggest buck in the world but a goodun and it has a special meaning sharing it with my dad. Now I've got to get my dad a buck.....and fill my two elk tags!

Enjoy the pics and happy hunting![attachment=4:dwu8afjd]POSTED 1.jpg[/attachment:dwu8afjd][attachment=3:dwu8afjd]POSTED 2.jpg[/attachment:dwu8afjd][attachment=2:dwu8afjd]POSTED 3.jpg[/attachment:dwu8afjd][attachment=1:dwu8afjd]POSTED 4.jpg[/attachment:dwu8afjd][attachment=0:dwu8afjd]POSTED 5.jpg[/attachment:dwu8afjd]


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome buck congratulations


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Awesome buck congratulations


----------



## cbkalpine (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice deer! congratulations


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great buck congrats.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome.......good luck with those elk......


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Great archery buck!!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great deer and story!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! Now go out and find another one for your dad :mrgreen:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on the nice buck. 8)


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Way to go, nice buck. Now for the elk.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

rdoggsilva said:


> Way to go, nice buck. Now for the elk.


It's coming....just gotta stick with it....but I really can't wait til I post pics of my dad's buck when he gets one. Can't wait!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Always a good thing when luck and preperation cross paths! Good job.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Great job Luke!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job and congrats on a nice buck.good luck on the elk and your dad deer.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice buck Luke, congrats!!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Good looking Buck right there Luke. Nice work. Hope you can get an elk and fill both tags on the extended. And then the cow tag...a hat trick will be nice!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> Good looking Buck right there Luke. Nice work. Hope you can get an elk and fill both tags on the extended. And then the cow tag...a hat trick will be nice!


That will be nice....one can dream!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Right on Luke. Congrats on your buck, and a great memory for you and your dad.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Great post, congratulations. It reminds me of my first deer with my dad on a archery hunt couldn't ask for a better hunt. Opening day we had just started, about 80 yards away a small 2 point was standing and we tried to get closer (hey my first buck and I was only 15) we finally got within 20 yards of the buck and my dad whispers "take it easy" I was getting buck fever so bad, although my heart was pumping and I was afraid the buck would hear it and run off I had drew my bow back and had made a perfect 20 yard shot the buck piled up only 40 yards from where we stood, after congratulations went around and big hugs I had my trophy 2 point with my dad at my side.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Way to go BOW!
Doesn't get any better than that!


----------

